# Hawg from Tappan 3/19



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

When I get back from Piedmont this evening I'll get the pic ready to upload. The big females may be cruising shallow early this season. A customer brought a Female Saugeye in for weight and pics yesterday that tipped the scales at 11 pounds 6 ounces. The pic doesn't do justice to the tremendous girth of the fish. Stay tuned..................................


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I can't wait for this one! :B I want to get out there soon, but lord knows it will be hard to find some space soon.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

That is a monster. Considering the state record is a hair over 14 pounds and the previous record was about 12-1/2 pounds, that is a heck of a catch.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

What a hog Jim.
Looking forward to the pic!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

c'mon,get the pic up  
love to see those piggies


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Still waiting...................................


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

shut up and sit there Bob


----------



## feetdown (Feb 5, 2006)

YEAH.....What he said............ :S


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Look in shortstroke photo gallery.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish man, congratz! What did you catch it on? :B :B :B


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

fantastic fish.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected]#$%^ SWEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Awesome fish!!! That thing is a monster!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw it in your gallery. NICE FISH MAN!!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

What a fish!!! :B  Congrats..


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting your pic Shortstroke!! Yours came out looking better than the one I took. Here's a link to it anyway. We got in late yesterday from Piedmont so I waited till this morning to post. Did well at the 'Mont.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=12492&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what a nice fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a great catch I didn't know tappen had such big saugeyes in it.


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, thats one sweet saugeye!! Congratulations, Shortstroke!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

nice fish man, caught em' in the 8lb. range but that's a giant!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, don't give Shortstroke credit for the fish, lol,  he only took a picture like I did. Hey Shortstroke, what's the anglers' name who caught it? He stopped in for a pic but I didn't get his name.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> what's the anglers' name who caught it? He stopped in for a pic but I didn't get his name.


 his name was misfit  


oops,another one of those goofy dreams


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick, buddy, I think you suffer from delusions of adequacy, lol........


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that ain't the half of it  
but i am only a pound or so away from that magical 10 pound mark


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

My weight stats have fallen off drastically in the last 2 seasons, since I gave up fishing tourneys. I had one heck of a streak going for a while. I broke the 10# mark on Saugeyes 9 years running, then had 2 near misses the following season, with a 9.4 & a 9.6. Last year my biggest was only 8.3.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well those numbers ain't nuttin' to sneeze at  
and neither are numbers of fish you boat per trip.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

That's also fallen off. I haven't gotten out of the 20's this season, and it's been a few years since I had any of those 80-100 'Eye days. Better days are a comin' though!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

in that case maybe we should go over to indian,and hook up with old raybob  
i hate fighting those triples by my lonesome,while he sits and laughs


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

He's definitely da Man. I haven't heard from him in a while. I hope he hasn't been affected by sanity.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I hope he hasn't been affected by sanity


 not a chance,he's alive and well,and drifty as ever
i hear from him pretty regularly.probably been out bangin' the eyes off his deck lately,LOL.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

He's got such a tough life, lol. Slide open the patio door, stick your arm out, and cast.............. Or, Walk out the door and push the buttom to lower your boat into the water. He's my Hero!!!!!


----------

